# first time restoration, need advice for rust removal



## ezeeetm (Oct 8, 2020)

My dad bought me an old Schwinn on ebay, that I plan to tear down and restore.  The frame is pretty rusty.
I'm hoping someone can recommend the common way experienced bike restoration people address rust removal?  I've considered an electrolysis bath, and some commercial chemicals like evap-o-rust.  I thought that rather than experiment, I'd ask here for some experienced guidance.

Thank you!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 8, 2020)

I am a big fan of big wire wheels for stripping bikes. I have an 8" wire wheel on my Baldor buffer. I have also used smaller wire cup type wheels on my 4" grinder. 

no messy chemicals, no rust or anything boogering up your paint after you are done.


----------



## bloo (Oct 8, 2020)

Evaporust is really expensive at the volume needed for a whole frame. Electrolysis works well and is cheap. I have done quite a bit of it but not on bikes. I would not do it if I were trying to save any paint as some will come off. Oxalic acid in a kiddie pool is something other cabers have done that works well and might not hurt any remaining paint too much. Search "OA bath" here on the cabe.


----------



## ezeeetm (Oct 8, 2020)

bloo said:


> Search "OA bath" here on the cabe.



ok thanks~


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 8, 2020)

are you trying to save the paint under the rust or going to repaint?


----------



## ezeeetm (Oct 8, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> are you trying to save the paint under the rust or going to repaint?



100% repaint.  (see pic in original post....paint unsalvageable IMHO)


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 8, 2020)

wire wheel on a bench grinder or hand held grinder. takes it down to bare metal better than any other way as far as do it yourself.  sand blasting would be a good way if someone else is doing it and making the mess at their place


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 8, 2020)

If your going to repaint it I’d just blast the frame. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1motime (Oct 8, 2020)

If you choose to blast be prepared to prime as quickly as possible.  Any moisture will get a hold and cause rust down the road.  Even after it has been painted.  And wear gloves when touching bare metal!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm with Freqman1 with blasting. Kills two birds with one stone by removing rust and the paint. Then sand as needed. Spray it down with a phosphoric acid mix after sanding making sure you get it in all the nooks and crannies. Wipe it down with a cleaner, I use rubbing alcohol in a spray bottle, tac it off and shoot your primer.


----------

